# how much nutes should a buy for 10 5 gallon dwc grow?



## tchashow (Jan 31, 2009)

:confused2:i have some gh flora series nutes but only a quart of each (grow, micro and bloom) but im not sure if it will be enough. :huh: im on a limited budget so i only bought a little. im growing lowryder for my first grow and it only takes 9-11 weeks to finish from seed. and it only needs grow nutes for the first 2-3 weeks until it starts flowering. the remaining time requires bloom nutes. can sumbody tell me how much more nutes i need bcuz i have no idea and i dont wanna run out of nutes in the middle of the grow and have to buy more?  i need answers as fast as possible bcuz im trying to get my grow started soon.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 31, 2009)

If using the GH flora series your going to run out of micro first more than likely, possibly bloom but all 3 are used thruout the the grow its just how you mix it for each stage of growth.

By mid grow you will see which bottle is going down fastest and have plenty of time to get more.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

Depends of your recipe and how often you change out your buckets.  For my growing needs that would not be enough Micro or Bloom.


----------



## brushybill (Jan 31, 2009)

if i read your guestion correctly, you have 10 -5 gal buckets, which will use about 3 gal each, if you change your res every 10-14 days, you are probably going to run out of nutrients , but as growdude stated, you should have ample time to get more.
 i just finished a grow with 21 gallons  of solution changed every 2 weeks and had more than enough nutrients with the 3 part/1 quart bottles 
   good luck


----------



## joseaf (Jan 31, 2009)

There is a calculator on the GH website that will allow you to determine the amount of nutez for each stage.  I change my nutz biweekly.  It gets expensive to do it each week.


----------



## solarz (Feb 1, 2009)

I was reading some of lucas's writings about addbacks and stuff and he was sayin that if you can keep the ppms and the ph balanced throughout the grow, you really don't have to change the rez until the start of the next grow.  Once you find the balance, that means that your plants are utilizing both water and nutes at the optimum level and everything will be ok throughout the grow if the grower maintains the levels correctly.  He also states that you should add the water to the rez first and then add the nutes to get the correct ppm and then adjust the ph.  I'll try to get the link so yall can read up on it in more detail.


----------



## tchashow (Feb 2, 2009)

growdude- should i use the lucas formula or the regular formula to grow with. 

 i know this is probably a dumb question but are you supposed to use all three nutrients at once during each stage but just put different amounts of each to adjust?


----------



## solarz (Feb 2, 2009)

tchashow,
the Lucas formula is a nute regime that was specifically tested with MJ and is supposed to represent the optimal ppms of each nute N-P-K-Mg (or maybe Ca).  This has been time tested with great results for MJ, but its actually a preference thing.  If you *feel* you need to use all three, then by all means do that, but IMHO...your answer will come from the researchyou put into it.  For instance, you may not believe the things that back the Lucas formula up, therefore swaying you to use the total 3 part GH.  With Lucas and pH, they don't believe in all the extras (supplements).  They *STRONGLY* believe that the difference in MJ harvests are in the environment...not the nutes.  If you give the plant the optimal level of nutes (for each nute) the plant will thrive...how well it will thrive is dependent on the environment it lives in.  Just my opinion, and understandings from the things i have read on the topic.  

You will probably do well with either way, you just have to make sure you get other things dialed in correctly, like ph, addbacks, ppms, light/sqft ratio, etc.


----------

